# wheel wooly?which 1?they all look the same



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

hiya

Thinking of getting a wheel woolie wheel brush...but theres so many on the internet that all look the same im notsure which to go for.

found this...but theres some on ebay with the same pictures but cheaper from china. so i dont know if these are the same?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-2019...604954?hash=item1edd77581a:g:I0wAAOSw8ZtdjHKY

I do not want to spend more than £20 if i can avoid it.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

You're looking for the Braun Automotive if you want the original.

Many, many reports that they last forever, unfortunately my large one has started to come apart after just over 9 months. However, with all of the good reports, I think I've just been unlucky.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

No you've not been unlucky, my large brush started falling apart after just 6 months


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

Speak to whichever vendor you bought them off. 

I’m pretty sure Wheel woolies offer a lifetime guarantee on their products

I’d definitely recommend only buying the genuine product from an authorised reseller. 

Braun Brush are very protective of their brand and product and I’ve had my original black ones for close to 15 years as well as the more modern red and black versions for over 2 years now, using them with all manner of wheel cleaners including acids and fallout remover sand I have no issues with any of them


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

The vendor is a forum sponsor who have declined to help


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

big pimp said:


> Speak to whichever vendor you bought them off.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Wheel woolies offer a lifetime guarantee on their products
> 
> ...


I have to agree,I have had the genuine wheel woolies for over ten years now,rinsed out properly after every use and they are still going strong...I think like most things you have to have some common sense when using them i.e...not trying to wedge the big wheel woolie in places that it cannot possibly fit for example forcing it in between a large brake calliper with just a small room between the inside wheel barrel as that technique just tears it up,that's why they come in sets of three with different sizes to be utilised appropriately.SJ.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

Cyclonetog said:


> The vendor is a forum sponsor who have declined to help


In that case I'd contact Braun directly. They take things like this very seriously.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Cyclonetog said:


> The vendor is a forum sponsor who have declined to help


Nothing wrong with posting the details of the problem and who the forum sponsor was. As long as the account is factual then it should be fine to post. If aftersales service from a forum sponsor is lacking then let the forum know. :thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

So is the 1 i posted a knock off?

can anyone send me a link to agenuine one please?only want 1 for the wheel , a large 1.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

My original Wheel Woolies are all in good shape after nearly 5yrs.

As above, washed out after every use and not forced into tight gaps or against brake disc covers etc...

Unless they are 2nd hand, you'll struggle to find them for £20 buddy.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/braun-automotive-wheel-woolie-set.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/wheel-woolies.html.SJ.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

mr.t said:


> So is the 1 i posted a knock off?
> 
> can anyone send me a link to agenuine one please?only want 1 for the wheel , a large 1.


http://wheelwoolies.co.uk/

genuine wheel woolie - polypropylene fibre head, chemical resistant.

The one you posted was a lambswool head - these tend to degrade if used with strong wheel cleaners :thumb:


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

big pimp said:


> In that case I'd contact Braun directly. They take things like this very seriously.


Already emailed Braun yesterday afternoon. I was hoping for a reply yesterday as I guess they are roughly 8 hrs behind us. I'm happy to wait a few days though. Currently I'm not using the brush until I either get a replacement or have to use it until it dies completely.



fatdazza said:


> Nothing wrong with posting the details of the problem and who the forum sponsor was. As long as the account is factual then it should be fine to post. If aftersales service from a forum sponsor is lacking then let the forum know. :thumb:


Until Braun get back to me I don't see any need to "name and shame". At the end of the day all they do is retail the product and they've made their case that they don't need to do anything.
If Braun say they provide a 1yr/5yr/lifetime warranty, then I'll pass that back to the vendor.

Also, there is no question of wether or not my account is factual. I received a 3 brush set as a late christmas gift in January, in October it became apparent that the brush is starting to deteriorate, the back of the brush is unwinding from the shaft.
They've been used roughly once a fortnight, the large brush does my rear barrels and the medium does the fronts, as the front brakes are bigger the large one is a bit too tight for the front wheels.

The large one has seen more use as it is more suited to cleaning the wheel face (hard to explain with my limited language skills).


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Cyclonetog said:


> Already emailed Braun yesterday afternoon. I was hoping for a reply yesterday as I guess they are roughly 8 hrs behind us. I'm happy to wait a few days though. Currently I'm not using the brush until I either get a replacement or have to use it until it dies completely.
> 
> Until Braun get back to me I don't see any need to "name and shame". At the end of the day all they do is retail the product and they've made their case that they don't need to do anything.
> If Braun say they provide a 1yr/5yr/lifetime warranty, then I'll pass that back to the vendor.
> ...


Not name and shame but just give feedback on the service you received from the retailer.

PS not sure if you are in the UK, but if you are then your contract is with the retailer who has to provide goods "fit for service". It tends to be poor customer service for retailers to pass customers onto the manufacturer if products are substandard :thumb:


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

As others have suggested, I’d go for the originals if you can. You could buy them singly and only get the ones that suit your wheels. The angled medium brush is my most used. Mine are 3-4 years old and look like new.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I have had my original black set of 3 for 4 years now and apart from a tiny imperfection in the larger one they are as new. The larger ones gets the main use but all have been used very regularly. One of the best things about them is you don't get a face splashed with dirty water that you sometimes got when pulling the stiffer type brushes back between spokes.

After use I give a good rinse under the tap and shake out. They dry as new each time.

Get the originals you won't regret a penny.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Fatdazza, I'm in Worcestershire, and pretty much always have been.

I know the contract is with the retailer which is why they were my first port of call. I now want clarification from Braun that they don't warranty their product.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I bought mine in 2011 and have used them for every car I have owned, regardless of the wheel type. A good rinse and air dry after use and they come out like new (except for scratches on the handles).

Buy genuine ones and you won't regret it but they aren't cheap.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

cheers guys, almost went for the ebay ones.

ill be purchasing the large 1 for wheels, its around £20 mark.

i dont want the smaller ones or the kit.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Still no reply from Braun.

I don't know what I want them to do, but a reply would go a long way. I'm pretty disappointed that a premium product doesn't seem to come along with customer support.

I may try a Chinese replacement.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

All I know if a customer came back to me with a defective woolly, I’d change it no quibbles and take it up with Braun as a distributor.

That’s customer service though


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

UPDATE:

Braun have replied with the following...



> Good morning [Cyclonetog],
> 
> My apologies for both the product unravel you're experiencing and for the delayed response.
> 
> ...


I think that's as good a response as any reasonable person could expect, very impressed.


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Cyclonetog said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Braun have replied with the following...
> 
> I think that's as good a response as any reasonable person could expect, very impressed.


yes indeed, best reasonable response possible, shame that the vendor didn't do it first.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

fabionvieira said:


> yes indeed, best reasonable response possible, shame that the vendor didn't do it first.


That's the bit that surprises me most.

When I became an official vendor, one of the things I discussed was a situation like the OP's (should it ever occour)

You can see how seriously they take their product quality, and i was told to do a no quibble replacement and they would work with me.


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

big pimp said:


> That's the bit that surprises me most.
> 
> When I became an official vendor, one of the things I discussed was a situation like the OP's (should it ever occour)
> 
> You can see how seriously they take their product quality, and i was told to do a no quibble replacement and they would work with me.


And that's how it should be. In the end the customer is happy, you're happy and also the manufacturer is happy because even though there was a problem, the customer will eventually in the future look for their products once again due to the way they were treated when there was an issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

